# Julio may have saved the game



## RipperIII (Jan 14, 2013)

Just saw a great pic of Julio's interception in the end zone.
There is a seahawk behind the defenders in the end zone and in position to catch the pass.

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## sea trout (Jan 14, 2013)

go julio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i have been very proud of him this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

he is great!!! and will be greater!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 14, 2013)

It's hard to imagine football without the state of alabama.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 14, 2013)

riprap said:


> It's hard to imagine football without the state of alabama.



Amen Bro!


----------



## riprap (Jan 14, 2013)

I'd like to see Julio and Lacy on the team.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2013)

riprap said:


> It's hard to imagine football without the state of alabama.



I knew it wouldnt take long. A buddy text me talking about how Saban's players have taken over the NFl! I text him back and told him that Saban's players have done better than he did in the NFL.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 14, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Just saw a great pic of Julio's interception in the end zone.
> There is a seahawk behind the defenders in the end zone and in position to catch the pass.
> 
> ROLL TIDE!



You are exactly right.  The Seahawks receiver was very close to making that catch as well.  With all of the crazy happenings in this game, the Falcon's appeared to try every trick known to man to lose that game yesterday even though they had a 20-0 lead before halftime.  Also remember that it was only one second that cost the Seahawks a touchdown at the closing seconds of the first half.  That fact would have changed the game even more in the second half and the Falcons would have been sitting at home next weekend just trying to make some money by selling parking spaces in all of those empty lots around the dome area.


----------



## riprap (Jan 14, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> You are exactly right.  The Patriot receiver was very close to making that catch as well.  With all of the crazy happenings in this game, the Falcon's appeared to try every trick known to man to lose that game yesterday even though they had a 21-0 lead before halftime.  Also remember that it was only one second that cost the Patriots a touchdown at the closing seconds of the first half.  That fact would have changed the game even more in the second half and the Falcons would have been sitting at home next weekend just trying to make some money by selling parking spaces in all of those empty lots around the dome area.



I swore we played the Seahawks.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 14, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> You are exactly right.  The Patriot receiver was very close to making that catch as well.  With all of the crazy happenings in this game, the Falcon's appeared to try every trick known to man to lose that game yesterday even though they had a 21-0 lead before halftime.  Also remember that it was only one second that cost the Patriots a touchdown at the closing seconds of the first half.  That fact would have changed the game even more in the second half and the Falcons would have been sitting at home next weekend just trying to make some money by selling parking spaces in all of those empty lots around the dome area.



It was 20-0, not 21-0 and the Falcons certainly did not play the Patriots yesterday.  A little early to be getting into the good stuff ain't it?


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 14, 2013)

riprap said:


> I'd like to see Julio and Lacy on the team.



As much as I love Lacy, he's a beast, he can catch out of the backfield, break tackles, make guys miss and out run more than a few DB's,...he has been injury prone.

But I'd still like to have him on the team


----------



## riprap (Jan 14, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> As much as I love Lacy, he's a beast, he can catch out of the backfield, break tackles, make guys miss and out run more than a few DB's,...he has been injury prone.
> 
> But I'd still like to have him on the team



Rogers and Lacy wouldn't be a bad combo out of the backfield. Snelling is not a bad backup at all. He is prone to fumble the ball though.


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 14, 2013)

Julio Jones is a better DB than Dunta Robinson....


----------



## TailCrackin (Jan 14, 2013)

biggdogg said:


> Julio Jones is a better DB than Dunta Robinson....



X2 on that...he can't tackle without his helmet


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow, check out the height Julio gets.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 14, 2013)

riprap said:


> It's hard to imagine football without the state of alabama.



Not sure there would be football without the State of Alabama.....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 14, 2013)

riprap said:


> I swore we played the Seahawks.





Nitram4891 said:


> It was 20-0, not 21-0 and the Falcons certainly did not play the Patriots yesterday.  A little early to be getting into the good stuff ain't it?



Thankfully, both of you are paying attention.  I just watched too much football yesterday.  The Seahawk's receiver came close to being in the right position at the right time for sure.


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 14, 2013)

riprap said:


> I'd like to see Julio and Lacy on the team.



X2...  Would like to see them draft Lacy.  The Falcons need someone that runs hard like he does.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 14, 2013)

I figured he would run the clock down before taking the timeout prior to kicking the field goal.  I think that was ATL's final time out at that point so he couldnt have stopped the clock after a botched attempt anyway.  I don't see where the extra 10 seconds could have helped other then giving the seahawks one more chance.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 14, 2013)

riprap said:


> It's hard to imagine football without the state of alabama.



It's hard to imagine why Bama didn't throw to him more often.  

I know, Saban plays Saban's style of football ragardless of who's on the roster.


----------



## weagle (Jan 14, 2013)

Julio is a monster and if it comes down to a Hail Mary for us to win, I have no doubt he will go get it.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 14, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> It's hard to imagine why Bama didn't throw to him more often.
> 
> I know, Saban plays Saban's style of football ragardless of who's on the roster.



Julio was always drawing a couple of defensive backs attention in college. He caught his fair share of balls but it was spread out quite a bit. I will say that when the game was on the line or they needed a first down, julio was the man.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 14, 2013)

I just wish the Falcons had been able to step up and get AJ Green.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Jan 14, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I figured he would run the clock down before taking the timeout prior to kicking the field goal.  I think that was ATL's final time out at that point so he couldnt have stopped the clock after a botched attempt anyway.  I don't see where the extra 10 seconds could have helped other then giving the seahawks one more chance.


 .Thought the same thing at first ,but could have clocked it on bad snap.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 14, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> i just wish the falcons had been able to step up and get aj green.





x2......


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> I just wish the Falcons had been able to step up and get AJ Green.



When you cant get the best, second best anit bad.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 14, 2013)

riprap said:


> It's hard to imagine football without the state of alabama.



Yeah. I'm not sure how the rest of the country made it through the Schula years.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 14, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> I just wish the Falcons had been able to step up and get AJ Green.



Nah,...we got the best.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyone know how many Bama players are on all the teams that made it to the playoffs?


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 14, 2013)

19 out of 636 players on playoff rosters. wow, what would the NFL do without Bama supplying players??


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 14, 2013)

oh, and UGA also has 19 former players on playoff rosters... just sayin....


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2013)

biggdogg said:


> 19 out of 636 players on playoff rosters. wow, what would the NFL do without Bama supplying players??


 Would have guessed somewhere around 50 plus 1 %! Hmmm



biggdogg said:


> oh, and UGA also has 19 former players on playoff rosters... just sayin....



UGA doesnt matter they havent won a NC in over 30 years!


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 14, 2013)

apparently National Championships don't necessarily translate to NFL success...


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2013)

biggdogg said:


> apparently National Championships don't necessarily translate to NFL success...



That all depends on who your talking to. It seem Bama is nothing more than a NFL farm team.....


----------



## tcward (Jan 14, 2013)

It is ashame Julio had to save it for Atlanta though. If the Falcons play like that against the 9'ers, they will watch the Super Bowl like the rest of us...on tv.


----------



## riprap (Jan 14, 2013)

tcward said:


> It is ashame Julio had to save it for Atlanta though. If the Falcons play like that against the 9'ers, they will watch the Super Bowl like the rest of us...on tv.



Yea, the 49ers have dominated this year.


----------



## weagle (Jan 14, 2013)

If I'm Matt Ryan, anytime I see Julio in man coverage I'm just throwing it in his direction.  Like Randy Moss in his prime, Julio will just go get it.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2013)

Did anyone see that guy that kicked that fg for Atlanta! Wow! What a kick!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Did anyone see that guy that kicked that fg for Atlanta! Wow! What a kick!



You are confused Jeff, Julio caught the game winning TD.


----------



## riprap (Jan 14, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Did anyone see that guy that kicked that fg for Atlanta! Wow! What a kick!



Oh boy, another UGA fan excited about kickers. Mediocrity at it's finest. Bama don't need them. They miss 6 in one game and beat themselves and get a do over.


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 14, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> That all depends on who your talking to. It seem Bama is nothing more than a NFL farm team.....



so I've heard.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2013)

biggdogg said:


> so I've heard.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You are confused Jeff, Julio caught the game winning TD.



I bet Julio is a better QB than Ryan........


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 14, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Nah,...we got the best.



Funny how nobody in the NFL thinks that way. Every team had Green rated above Jones, sorry that's just the way it is.   Green made the pro-bowl as a rookie.   Cincy has a weak armed Andy Dalton throwing balls to him without another major downfield threat.  Jones has Roddy White and Gonzalez to keep double coverage off him with Matt Ryan, the #3 player taken in the 2008 draft.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 14, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I bet Julio is a better QB than Ryan........



And a better RB than Adrian Peterson.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> And a better RB than Adrian Peterson.


----------

